# overheating f-250 w/plow on



## Lawnking (Feb 7, 2001)

One of my plow trucks is a '95 f-250 with a 351 in it. My problem is when the plow is on it the truck overheats when you accelerate to quickly. I have tried keeping the plow low to the ground and tilting it sideways to allow more air flow but this is not a solution to the problem. Is it a bad thermostate? Has any one else had this problem?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

What are the air temps when it over heats, how fast are you going.

Geoff


----------



## Lawnking (Feb 7, 2001)

Air temps are below freezing. It dosent matter what the temp is even below zero. Speeds as high as 60


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

One other consideration too, are you running with a winter front on your truck and if so, are the vents open/closed? The winter front on my work truck ('79 Chev C-30) will cause quite a rise in operating temperature if the day starts out cold, then gets milder.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

We don't have any overheating problems with our trucks that are like yours. I think you have a cooling system problem. Check your colling system for leaks, and damage. 

Geoff


----------



## Lawnking (Feb 7, 2001)

There is no reason to run a winter front on a gasoline powered truck.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Be sure the fan clutch is operating correctly. If the temp climbs and you dont hear the fan start to roar then the clutch is probably toast (or the radiator is plugged).


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*I agree with Bill*

Like Bill mentioned, the fan clutch could be the culprit. We had a problem in a slightly older Ford. The fan clutch is the liquid filled cast part in the center of the fan blades. Sometimes when it lets go the fluid sprays out and its easy to diagnose. Other times, like after you put in a new motor and think everything is fine, it just lets go, and you ruin the block...


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Before you get carries away, lower your traveling speeds. The next thing is do you have a snow deflector, rubber flap, across the top of the plow. If not get one. The plow will take the air and deflect it up over the hood area, cutting off air supply, the deflector keeps that air down below the plow, allowing clean air over the top. We have had several trucks that would heat up before installing the deflector, once installed they ran fine.
You could have a 1000000000000 cfm fan, but with out air, it wont do any good.
Dino


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We just had a '94 3/4 ton Dodge 360 that we had the same problem with. Replaced the fan and took care of the problem.


----------

